# Chronic Wound.



## nikkisgranny (Jun 8, 2009)

What would be the diagnosis code for a chronic foot wound, nondiabetic?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this a nonhealing traumatic wound? and ulcerative wound?  You say nondiabetic however is it due to some other chronic condition?  if it is due to trauma, then what type of trauma, and how long ago? or is it postsurgical?  The code will depend based on all or some of this additional information.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Jun 8, 2009)

The patient underwent a left hallux amputation in 2008 due to osteomyelitis and a chronic wound. There is no visible osteomyelitis but the chronic wound remains.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 9, 2009)

I would use 730.17. 
This can be used for chronic or old osteomyelitis.


----------



## mbort (Jun 10, 2009)

998.83 appears to be appropriate if this has been ongoing since surgery.


----------

